# Orbea Onix Sizing Question



## mark_melb

I'm very seriously looking at an Onix and I need some sizing advice. I'm 6 ft tall with about a 33 to 34 inch inseam.

Can you suggest a good size for me?

:mad2:


----------



## skepticman

I'm about the same size as you and I have a 57cm Opal. I test rode a 54cm Opal and a 57cm Onix. (The geometry is the same on the Onix, Opal and Orca frames). The 54cm is a bit small because the seatpost is up so far, but still reasonably comfortable. The 60cm is a huge bike that would be way too big for me. I wish Orbea had closer spaced sizing.


----------



## mark_melb

Thanks skepticman. I wish they were closer as well, but for the money..... It's a problem for me because the store manager (exclucively road only) reckons the 54cm is my size. I presently ride a 58cm cannondale (yes, I know it's different) and don't want to be squeezed at my age (46). I just feel that a 57cm would be better.


----------



## bedazzle410

I am the same heihght with a pants inseam of 34 and I ride a 57 Orca with alot of seat post showing. I feel a 54 will be way to small. The 57 has a top tube of 57.5 which I feel is the most important measurements.


----------



## mark_melb

bedazzle and skeptic, I think my suspisions are not unfounded...........
.......but can you all read this and maybe comment.

http://wayfarerbike.com/page.cfm?PageID=159


----------



## skepticman

mark_melb said:


> bedazzle and skeptic, I think my suspisions are not unfounded...........
> .......but can you all read this and maybe comment.
> 
> http://wayfarerbike.com/page.cfm?PageID=159


I think there is a lot of inaccurate information at that site. From what I've read in multiple places, Orbea's carbon frames are made in Taiwan by Martec. They are made in two pieces, the front and rear triangles, that are then glued together and painted in Spain. My Opal doesn't say "Made in Spain" anywhere on the frame, but I've seen that on one of Orbea's aluminum frames that really is made in Spain. And lifetime warranties are not "almost unheard of." My old Litespeed and my Klein mountain bike both have lifetime warranties on the frame, and a lot of other companies offer a lifetime warranty, even on carbon frames.

Now, about the sizing. I think their numbers are way off, unless you are very flexible and like having a large saddle to bar drop. The owner of the shop where I bought my Opal is a fairly young semi-professional racer and he is probably 5'8" to 5'10" and he rides a 54cm Opal. I can't imagine someone 6'0" to 6'2" or taller being very comfortable on a 54cm Orbea frame.

I rode a 57cm Litespeed Catalyst for a long time, and it was really too small for me, so I bought a 59cm Tuscany a few years ago. It fits me much better, although I would probably still be comfortable if it was 58cm. But the 57cm Litespeed I test rode was certainly too small for me.

Does the shop where you're buying your bike not have a 54cm in stock for you to test ride? If you have to drive an hour to another shop to ride a 54cm or 57cm bike, then you should do it before spending thousands of dollars. Since Orbeas come almost completely assembled, you might be able to have your shop order one in and then send it back after a brief ride if it's too small or big for you.


----------



## mark_melb

Spoke to the owner this morning and he has all sizes in stock so I will ride down on Saturday to try them out.
Skeptic, I sat on the 54cm on a wind trainer and it seemed ok and the stem probably needed to come back to a 100mm (4 ins.) The bars were too narrow so it was not really right anyway to guage.
FYI he is 5'10" and rides a 51cm.


----------



## pspande

*My Onix*

I am 6 foot tall with 32 -33 inch inseem and ride a 54 cm Onix with 120mm stem and 44mm bars. 

Great bike, once you lock down the fit you will love it. Good luck.


----------



## cptab

*I'm 5'6.5"*

I'm 5'6.5 (yes...I always include the .5") and ride a 53cm, but recently tested a 54 onix. Based on everyone's comments here, I am relieved to hear that even a smaller stem would not help me out. I'll have to see if teh shop will ever get in a 51. It IS too bad that they don't have closer sizing.


----------



## cptab

*I'm 5'6.5"*

I'm 5'6.5 (yes...I always include the .5") and ride a 53cm, but recently tested a 54 onix. Based on everyone's comments here, I am relieved to hear that even a smaller stem would not help me out. I'll have to see if teh shop will ever get in a 51. It IS too bad that they don't have closer sizing.


----------



## mark_melb

Guys, you can see why I'm asking the question........there seems to be a huge difference in body size from one to the other. pspande, you seem to be close to mine. Fredke also elsewhere seems to be the same although he would maybe try another 1 or 2 cms in tt


----------



## ampastoral

i'm 6' tall on the button. my inseem is fairly proportional, if not slightly short for my height. i ride a 54 cm onix with a 110 stem (flipped to be almost flat, i.e. very little rise). my saddle is about in the middle of the rails on the zaga setback seatpost. i run 20 mm of spacer on the fork. i'm quite comfortable with this setup. i think i have about 9cm drop from my saddle to bars. 

i am considering going slightly longer and/or lower, but i'm pretty flexible.....really, all you can do is hop on each and see what's closest. in either case, you should be able to get a good position on one (if not both) of them. i could have gone with the 57, but i wanted the smaller frame....


----------



## mark_melb

Okay, I'll be spending some time in the shop on Saturday after one of my last early morning Cannondale R800 rides. I'm quite keen on the Onix and they are offering ITM Carbon stem and bars (the ones with the flat bits.......very nice......and SPD-SL pedals all thrown in for well below RRP for the standard setup. Don't I feel special?!

I'll report back for all.


----------



## ampastoral

mark_melb said:


> Okay, I'll be spending some time in the shop on Saturday after one of my last early morning Cannondale R800 rides. I'm quite keen on the Onix and they are offering ITM Carbon stem and bars (the ones with the flat bits.......very nice......and SPD-SL pedals all thrown in for well below RRP for the standard setup. Don't I feel special?!
> 
> I'll report back for all.


good. i'm sure we're all looking forward to your decision. ultimately, you'll love the onix. out of stiff, comfy, and light, it is definitely stiff and compliant. not as light as some frames, but not heavy by any stretch. i've got 1400 miles on mine and love it. good luck and enjoy the process....


----------



## cptab

*Twitchy?*

I just took a ride on a 51cm Onix and compared to my c'dale caad 5, it felt twitch. Does anyone know the wheelbase for the Onix? I couldn't seem to find it online. 

Unfortunately, I got a flat and had to cab back to the store. NOt sure if that is a sign of my future luck w/ that bike or the store! (actually, the mechanic/sales person was very good, but I'm not sure owner really paid much attention). Hope to try it again to see if I can get comfortable w/ it.


----------



## ampastoral

cptab said:


> I just took a ride on a 51cm Onix and compared to my c'dale caad 5, it felt twitch. Does anyone know the wheelbase for the Onix? I couldn't seem to find it online.
> 
> Unfortunately, I got a flat and had to cab back to the store. NOt sure if that is a sign of my future luck w/ that bike or the store! (actually, the mechanic/sales person was very good, but I'm not sure owner really paid much attention). Hope to try it again to see if I can get comfortable w/ it.


hmmm, i've never had any problems with twitchy handling. i can go no handed fairly easily and it's been rock solid up to the mid 40 mph range. 

the wheelbase is on the website, but difficult to find. check one of the other recent orbea threads. somebody found it and listed it there. from what i remember, the chainstay is fairly short, but the head tube angle is a little more relaxed than other "race" bikes. fwiw.


----------



## Bigfooter

cptab said:


> Does anyone know the wheelbase for the Onix? I couldn't seem to find it online.


 Here is the geometry diagram.


----------



## cptab

*Thanks*

Thanks. I'm not sure why it felt twitchy...it was the same feeling I had on the Madone and is probably just something I'm going to have to get used to when I upgrade from my 53 cm Cannondale Caad 5.


----------



## ampastoral

cptab said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure why it felt twitchy...it was the same feeling I had on the Madone and is probably just something I'm going to have to get used to when I upgrade from my 53 cm Cannondale Caad 5.


eh, any number of things can get you. i know when i was testing bikes, awk bar position or something you aren't comfortable with fit wise can throw you off. i rode a pinarello that had the step flipped up and i swore i was going to crash the thing. it was probably mental. have the shop do some tinkering to get you in a comfortable position before you set out to test. or as close as possible anyway.


----------



## 1OldFart

I'm 5'11", 33" inseam and ride a 57 Onix with 110 stem - fits like a glove! 

Good luck, you're gonna LOVE your Onix!


----------



## mark_melb

You guys........now you are confusing me. I was set to look at the 53cm tomorrow............


----------



## skepticman

mark_melb said:


> You guys........now you are confusing me. I was set to look at the 53cm tomorrow............


There isn't a 53cm, just 54 and 57. You said earlier that you "Spoke to the owner this morning and he has all sizes in stock so I will ride down on Saturday to try them out."

You should pay attention to the position of your back and neck and how much weight is on your hands when you lean down to the bars and decide if you can be comfortable that way for hours.


----------



## 1OldFart

Sorry.......didn't mean to confuse, was just giving my two cents. I agree with skepticman, about how much weight is on your hands. Too much weight will probably give you neck and back strain and make the bike feel "skitish". I initialy had my saddle too high and handle bars too low which caused my Onix to feel unstable. (see my earlier thread)

With regard to your sizing issue, go ride both a 54 and 57cm (not just around the parking lot) and then make a decision. I suspect with the 54 you'll probably will need a 120mm stem and 110mm with the 57cm, but only you will know what feels best. Good luck!


----------



## mark_melb

Sorry skeptic, typo.......54cm was the one.


----------



## mark_melb

*Decision Made*

54cm was perfect with a 100mm stem. gives me a slightly more upright position to the Cannondale and an extra 10mm spacer. I did not even bother with the 57cm. It would be huge.

Went up hill, down hill, roundabout, chicane, speed hump, like silk. Turns beautifully

So the specs were - Orbea Onix Ultegra (Black /Orange) 54cm. Seat rails at 76cm down to cr. ctr. Seat nose to stem 45cm. Standard spec but with 100mm ITM Carbon stem and ITM Wing Shape Bars, SPD-SL pedals and Flightdeck wire. 2.85USk (your money).

Picking up next friday night. Break it in Sat AM............... CAN'T WAIT......... Déjeme ahí :thumbsup: 

Thanks for everthing dudes. Will report back with a comprehensive test.


----------



## pantag

Guys, I am looking to buy an Orbea Onix bike, although I checked with a couple stores and the inventory is completely out of 2006 bikes on my size. I guess I will wait a few weeks and get the 2007 Onix in middle August. But anyway...

I am 5' 5.4 and right now I am riding a Trek 52cm. Do you think I will need the Onix in 48 or 51cm? The store didn't have an Onix in 48cm at the time. They did have a 51cm Onix which I tried. The saddle was all the way down and I have difficulty having the "bend" on my knees. Also, my arms were completely stretched at the handlebars. Do you think I will need the 48cm?


----------



## mark_melb

Pantag. I think you will need the 48cm. These fellas are sized differently. Go to http://wayfarerbike.com/page.cfm?PageID=159
Might explain a few things.


----------



## Edster

*Sizing*

Pantang - I am about 5'6 with a 29 inch inseam and I ride a 48. The top tube on the 51cm frame would of been too much of a stretch for me.


----------



## pantag

Edster said:


> Pantang - I am about 5'6 with a 29 inch inseam and I ride a 48. The top tube on the 51cm frame would of been too much of a stretch for me.


Edster, I think you are right. The 51 is a stretch and I can see it hurting me on long rides. Besides, the Onix is a racing machine and if it smaller (better fit) you will corner better and be faster overall.

Now I just need to wait for the 2007 models to arrive.


----------

